# looking at a 1987 635csi



## tony8020 (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi all, I am new here.

I have seen a BMW 653csi, 1987 today and wanted a quick bit of advice.

The car is in very good condition for age, advertised at £1650 from a private seller. The seller is very knowledgeable and has driven BMWs for years. 

Before he owned it the car had a respray which wasn’t brilliant, there are a couple of dull bits but not instantly noticeable. There are a few very minor blemishes on the alloys and a small amount of rust on one wing, easily manageable.

The interior is solid, good leather, small blemish on the drivers seat but otherwise lovely, the carpets and footwells are immaculate with no signs of damp.

Electrics all work as does the ABS and sunroof etc. There are a couple of small cracks in the dash and one of the fans doesn’t work.

Engine is sound, no oily smells and looks clean. I am yet to have a look under the car but the chap tells me that the exhaust may need some attention.
The drive is solid and the acceleration is as you would expect with no drag either side, the ride feels stern, again as you would expect. 

There is a full size spare alloy and a full bmw tool kit, jack etc, no 1st aid kit though! Full manual, some history with a number of parts replaced at 80k, currently on 88k.

Does anyone else think this is a decent deal or should I avoid given the bits that need attention?

I would really appreciate your input. thanks Tony


----------



## Roku35 (Jul 30, 2008)

Re-spray that is done poorly is worst than fading paint. If you had pics of the car, we could give you a better idea of what you are working with. Cracks in the dash is also not a easy thing to handle. $1200 for a newly recovered dash and then you have pull your console items out. Pending on what you want to do with the car, I always recommend to get a clean rust free, good paint and nice interiors first. And pay more $$$ at the front end, rather than thinking that you can fix it up for cheap, because you can't do that with these cars very effectively. It is a great time to find that special conditioned 6er. Good Luck.


----------



## BayAreaBimmer (Dec 30, 2010)

RokuMado said:


> Re-spray that is done poorly is worst than fading paint. If you had pics of the car, we could give you a better idea of what you are working with. Cracks in the dash is also not a easy thing to handle. $1200 for a newly recovered dash and then you have pull your console items out. Pending on what you want to do with the car, I always recommend to get a clean rust free, good paint and nice interiors first. And pay more $$$ at the front end, rather than thinking that you can fix it up for cheap, because you can't do that with these cars very effectively. It is a great time to find that special conditioned 6er. Good Luck.


+1 :thumbup:


----------

